# Ava's Chaise Lounge - it's for a doll, LOL



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just added pics of Ava's chaise to my previous thread. Thanks for looking.  We had such a fun weekend, I can't wait till next year.

Before Nanci left, we went to TJ Maxx and she found this tiny lounge made for a doll and bought it for Ava. 


She just sat there for a while.
View attachment 88091


Hey, Cousin, Rosie Posie (Baby for short), come over here!!
View attachment 88092


You can sit in my other bed and we can be cool. :thumbsup:
View attachment 88093



This is the original thread:

More stuff that people brought to the puppy party.....

Nanci (Puttie Pie) brought me gifts - and I don't even have pictures of everything yet....but here's some...


She brought Ava a new bag, can you believe it? I can't, I love it!
View attachment 88082



And an orchid - gorgeous
View attachment 88083



She also brought me a tee shirt that says "Life is Good" :aktion033:

And today when we went shopping, she bought Ava a leopard chaise lounge - OMG - I need to take a picture of that!!

Anyway, thanks for looking. I am so blessed, I can't stand it!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Love the presents! Nanci is so generous!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

See that...people shower you with gifts b/c you are the best host!!!! Nanci is also great @ spoiling! 

Enjoy the prezzies!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

wow - incredible!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is very sweet!
I can't wait to see a pic of Ava's leopard chaise!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Not only is that super generous, but with traveling, it takes a lot of extra work!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How fabulous! I love your new items, can't wait to see the chaise lounge for Ava!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nanci - :you rock:! Now I hope Ava will be sporting a tiger bikini in the leopard chaise lounge. Or is that too much animal print? Okay a teeny weenie yellow polka dot bikini will do. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that was so sweet of Nanci!! beautiful gifts!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW ! even more.. ( I saw the others as well)... such a great group of gals!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice! and thoughtful too.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That's so sweet of Nanci!! She's the best!!! So are you, Pat!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is just so incredibly thoughtful! I love that carrier bag and can't wait to see the starlet reclining on her new chair!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh how kind! I am so happy that you and Nanci got to spend some extra time together today! So, is her hair as gorgeous in person as it is in pictures?!?!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow Pat are you lucky yes you need to have Ava pose on her chaise, like she is living the high life...like Kate Winslet in Titanic...make sure she is wearing the hope diamond...


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What wonderful gifts!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat, I just can't get over how happy you made everyone with your puppy party. :chili:Just look at Nanci's face -- she is glowing!!! :heart: I know she had the best time, like everyone else. You throw the best parties!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> See that...people shower you with gifts b/c you are the best host!!!! Nanci is also great @ spoiling!
> 
> Enjoy the prezzies!!!


Sorry, been MIA for awhile, life gets hectic here. I saw the fun photos on FB. You all look SO cute with your babies and I could see what a great time you all had! I would have loved to jump right in that photo!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG Ava is way too gorgeous sitting in that precious teeny chaise made for a doll. 

Too bad Baby's got her face down. I would love to see Baby and Ava's faces right next to each other. It would be too much cuteness to take in one picture, though!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hey ava do i fit on ur chaise , i want one for me !!! that was so sweet , to die for !!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha very cute, Pat. A doll chaise for a doll.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Too cute!!! Matches the cuddler too!!! I love the one of her squawking away on it like she's calling to her minons!!! LOL!!! Little character!!!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I love the chaise lounge! Ava looks so pretty on it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that chaise is adorable and fits her so well!!! How sweet of Nanci!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW, that was very thoughtful of Nanci. She must be superwoman to have travelled and brought all that stuff with her. God bless her  That chaise was made for Ava.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How nice! Great photos! Nanci is a gem!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my gosh that is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I LOVE that Lounge! We have a TJ Max here....I need to go get one!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh that is really cute!!!!!! love it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What do you mean Pat, it is made for a doll??? You've got that right, it is made for a little living doll, Miss Ava!!!:chili: I love animal prints:chili: and she looks so cosmopolitian on it~~~~All the gifts are so nice, it speaks well of you!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh get out of here, Pat. If that isn't the cutest thing I don't know what is.:wub::wub: When I first read about it I thought a chaise chair like the little chairs you had around the kiddie pool. That's why I made the bikini post.I didn't realize it was a Mae West kind of chaise lounge. Ava's saying,"Come up and see me sometime.":HistericalSmiley: Nanci - great find and know you'll have to look for one for Baby.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Just added pics of Ava's chaise to my previous thread. Thanks for looking.  We had such a fun weekend, I can't wait till next year.
> 
> Before Nanci left, we went to TJ Maxx and she found this tiny lounge made for a doll and bought it for Ava.
> 
> ...


Oh Vi's very jealous... lol

Seriously, that is the cutest thing EVER!! I never bought a bed for Vi, she sleeps with me lol BUt maybe I should see about making her one. I know the other girls would want one too... now I have a mission! lol
~C~


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Such a darling chaise for Ava!
I could picture your Archie in it too, wearing a little smoking jacket!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

next photo should be Archie fanning her with a palm :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Canada said:


> Such a darling chaise for Ava!
> I could picture your Archie in it too, wearing a little smoking jacket!





Maglily said:


> next photo should be Archie fanning her with a palm :wub:


LOL.....Archie couldn't fit his big butt on that!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That sofa is too cute for words,perfect for Ava.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

that is sooo awesome!! Love the bed!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

lol!! I love little Cleopatra lying there on her chaise lounge chair!! Is she ready for her close up?! lol!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

LOL! I LOVE the leopard print chaise. It is so Jersey! It was made just for her!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dear me oh my, that chair was so made for Ava. Oh my gosh how adorable!!! Love it.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Just added pics of Ava's chaise to my previous thread. Thanks for looking.  We had such a fun weekend, I can't wait till next year.
> 
> Before Nanci left, we went to TJ Maxx and she found this tiny lounge made for a doll and bought it for Ava.
> 
> ...


SOOOOO VERY CUTE!!!! I love it!!!!


----------

